# Is my tank too crowded?



## drg889 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i just got a few more silk-plants (there's also 1 live plant in there), but it turns out, they were A LOT bigger than i thought they were. But i was wondering if you guys thought my tank is too crowded for my little fellow. it is a 5gal tank.



















It is slightly more spacious, he can swim through it like a maze, but i kinda feel like maybe he needs more room to swim around in an open area?

and here's a pic of the little guy, blurry, but couldn't focus it well with my girlfriends camera. he used to be a table decoration at a formal dinner, and i just swooped him home  been almost a year!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nah! You should see my tank! Lots of stuff but enough to still bolt around in. Thats a great tank, Im sure he loves it!
They like to dart around and move around the obsticles


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a great tank! And it's pretty open near the bottom, so it's good!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it's perfect!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I think it's fine as long as he can get to the surface fine. I have some large silk plants on one side of my 3 gallon with the other side open. Domino prefers to spend all his time swimming through the plants. Howl does too when he isn't hiding in his Betta Log.

I think it goes back to their nature of living in heavily planted streams and rice paddies.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's great. My fish LOVE plants, and I'm sure yours isn't any different. That's pretty much what their natural environment would look like, density wise.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They really enjoy hunting and exploring. I think it's great. He'll have lots of little spots to ponder.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, looks okay, as long as he can surface.


----------

